# beginner desert lizards



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

my girlfriend really wants her own lizard and she seems to like the desert species. she loves mali urmastyx but they get to big. i want something that will fit in a 20L once its an adult. money is kind of a issue so nothing crazy. 

Thanks

Nate


----------



## Takumaku (Jan 15, 2007)

*cough leopard gecko


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

i should have said anything but them lol


----------



## Takumaku (Jan 15, 2007)

Are geckos in general out or just leopard geckos?  If not, a banded gecko will fit the bill too.

If you don't mind a non-desert specie, a crested gecko will fit your bill.

A collared lizard (Crotaphytus collaris) might fit your fill also, but I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 15, 2007)

Takumaku said:


> A collared lizard (Crotaphytus collaris) might fit your fill also, but I don't have any experience with them.


No, they need like a 30g at LEAST.

OP, what's wrong with a leo? You aren't going to find much else, especially if you aren't willing to spend much money.


----------



## iturnrocks (Jan 15, 2007)

Although not completely desert, I would go collared lizard. Its a cool looking carnivorous lizard.













Heres a caresheet

Collared Lizard Caresheet


----------



## Taceas (Jan 15, 2007)

I kind of like the common Fence Lizards. I got some in as feeders a couple of years ago and they were too darn cute to feed off.  

Whatever desert-ish species you get, just stay away from sand/calci-sand as a substrate.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

why is that?


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jan 15, 2007)

Natemass said:


> why is that?


It can cause an impaction.
Why are you not interested in leopard geckos, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 16, 2007)

If you don't mind the aggressive little buggers called collared lizards I would go with them.


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jan 16, 2007)

No you will get some sandfish and that is that!

haha just kidding, but they are awesome lizards!


----------

